# Being prepped is more than just food, water, guns, ammo etc.



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

The other day, I met with a good friend for lunch. I arrived at the cafe well before he and his wife arrived. As I pulled into the parking lot, I noticed a middle-aged man coming out and getting into a white pickup. I didn't think much of it as I parked next to a large panel van that was parked between him and me.

After sitting for half an hour inside, my friends arrived and we spent a good hour having lunch, then solving all the world's problem over refills of iced tea. As we were getting ready to leave, his wife started looking out the window at something. I realized this was the same guy I had seen coming out of the cafe when I pulled in. Apparently, he had a flat and was trying to change it.

So, after paying the tab, the three of us went out to help. After almost two hours, he had managed to find the jack and handle. Yep.... that was pretty much it. He was in the process of trying to figure out how to lower the spare from under the truck bed. Seems he had to Google all this information.

In fairly short order, the three of us had the spare on the ground, the lug nuts on the flat loosened up, the axle jacked up and spinning off the nuts. Off with the flat, on with the spare. Lower the jack, crank it all tight, and we put the flat in the truck bed so he can get it repaired.

The spare appeared a bit flat, so I grabbed my air compressor out of my van, told him to pop the hood, and a couple minutes later had him up to 45 psi. We spent, at best, a total of 5 minutes helping him. This after him spending almost two hours just trying to figure out where the jack and spare were. At that rate, he'd still be there the next morning!

I packed up my compressor (Viair 88P) and lug nut kit (AME Nut Buddy Jr), and we send him on his way all happy with just the fact that we helped this poor guy out in the hot sun from suffering the rest of the day struggling with what we thought should be such a simple task.

Moral of the story: Prepping isn't about _just _food & water, zombies and marauders, guns & ammo.... it's about being prepared for _anything _life throws at you.

Including a simple flat tire.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Back Pack Hack that was kind of you. @KUSA I'd add start a fire and build a campsite.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Would always help people out as much as possible, kind of a karma thing IMHO. Until I started to notice it's always the same "type" of people. You can spot them from a distance. Tell tale signs can be way they are dressed, hair cut, window stickers and bumper stickers, type of car etc. Don't want to freak anybody out when I stop in my big diesel truck with my red hat and gun on my hip. To the point it's not worth the risk or waste of time and resources.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Let me get this straight...Some able bodied "man" as you described, who was evidently in possession and driving a white pickup truck couldn't figure out how to change the tire so you and your friends let him off the hook and changed it for him and sent him on his way?

You thought you were being kind but you were only enabling this little fool and he learned nothing from his experience and will be continue to be a burden to others. And he will probably go on to procreate more little incompetent idiots who cannot change a damn tire.

I'm sure it made you and your friends feel good but you did nothing to better this world. I am very selective as to who I help.

Or as @Grinch2 's Uncle Walt said; " if you don't bleed while you're getting taught a good lesson, you don't remember it ".



Back Pack Hack said:


> The other day, I met with a good friend for lunch. I arrived at the cafe well before he and his wife arrived. As I pulled into the parking lot, I noticed a middle-aged man coming out and getting into a white pickup. I didn't think much of it as I parked next to a large panel van that was parked between him and me.
> 
> After sitting for half an hour inside, my friends arrived and we spent a good hour having lunch, then solving all the world's problem over refills of iced tea. As we were getting ready to leave, his wife started looking out the window at something. I realized this was the same guy I had seen coming out of the cafe when I pulled in. Apparently, he had a flat and was trying to change it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Let me get this straight...Some able bodied "man" as you described, who was evidently in possession and driving a white pickup truck couldn't figure out how to change the tire so you and your friends let him off the hook and changed it for him and sent him on his way?
> 
> You thought you were being kind but you were only enabling this little fool and he learned nothing from his experience and will be continue to be a burden to others. And he will probably go on to procreate more little incompetent idiots who cannot change a damn tire.
> 
> ...


We DID teach him a lesson. *We taught him how to change a tire*.

Too bad_ you_ can't see the that.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, Slippy, I could have been the clueless guy with the flat.

Several years ago my wife needed some tires replaced. So I said to myself, _"Myself, you imbecile, your dad always called you a lug-nut, so perhaps this is your calling..."_

I found the factory lug wrench, but I didn't see any 'platform' or fixture to hold it. So I get out the 'destructions' and locate all three of the essential pieces to make the fixture. _One of the fixture pieces was a leg off the passenger seat_.

I could maintain an entire Harley, but I had trouble changing a modern tire.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> We DID teach him a lesson. *We taught him how to change a tire*.
> 
> Too bad_ you_ can't see the that.


Too bad you didn't read what you wrote..Please re-read what YOU wrote. You and Your Friends changed his tire. You and Your Friends. Not the owner of the truck. You then handled the task of getting the tire up to pressure. Not the owner of the truck.

I KNOW you are a PREPARED PERSON but in this case, your preparadness helped an incompetent but otherwise able person.

Because of your kindness and competency but lack of tough love skill, you enabled a snowflake to continue on his aimless flight through life.

(BPH; Go with me on this, it makes for good Forum fodder! :devil


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Well, Slippy, I could have been the clueless guy with the flat.
> 
> Several years ago my wife needed some tires replaced. So I said to myself, _"Myself, you imbecile, your dad always called you a lug-nut, so perhaps this is your calling..."_
> 
> ...


I call BS on the fact that @The Tourist could have been the clueless guy with flat.

You, Sir, would have pulled out your trusty blades, cut down a rubber tree, sliced up whatever it took to build some tires that would make Michelin proud and "chico-rigged" a couple of cheap knife handles to build a jack...all in less than it takes a pit crew at a NASCAR truck race...PLUS, you would have won the hearts of every redhead within sight distance of of the "kimber bulge in your old biker jeans...:vs_whistle:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I call BS on the fact that @The Tourist could have been the clueless guy with flat.


Well, Slip, I have been "that guy" more than once--and both times it was because I was driving my wife's SUV.

BTW, (and I had to check on this) it's not a "Kimber bulge," it's from a SIG Sauer...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Evidently no one but me has started drinking...lain:

"Can't drink all day unless you start in the morning!"


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, my boy, you are dead wrong.

I remember that I already had "the hair of the dog." Now, it was more than 40 years ago, but I remember...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I'll be the first to admit...if I had a flat with my 2004 Dodge Ram 2500 pickup, it would take me a few minutes to figure everything out. I've never had the jack or spare out and it may even require a look at the owners manual to see how everything goes together and where the jacking point is. It would be figured out though and I'd be on my merry way.

Unless it's some scenario where it wasn't available...I'd be calling AAA to take care of it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

@ *Robie*, after having made every mistake in the book, I would suggest that you and your spouse take out the spare and the jack and lift the car. My guess is that you'll make several mistakes (like trying to jack the car up-hill), and usually find that the spare tire is flat.

This is actually a good thing. You'll be making your mistakes in a safe environment. And you'll never let a spare tire go flat--ever again.

Here's where I admit "_do as I say not as I do_." I have a 1997 Ford F-150. I've replaced the tires once and an alternator, but other than that it's never let me down or cost me a house payment.

I have no idea how to get the spare tire out from under the back of the truck. I should probably read the manual--if I ever see it again...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Truck gets serviced every 3000 miles. All tire pressures are checked, including the spare. Good advice though.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If I listen to anything in the truck it's an "oldie station." There's always one passenger who comments that the song playing is 25 years old. I just tell them that the truck is 25 years old, and that music from that era is all I can get.

My truck even has a "millennial story." I opened the door to my truck one afternoon and a kid asked me what that "third pedal" was for.

I told him that it was a "spare" in case I broke one of the other two. He nodded and walked away happy...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Back Pack Hack



> Moral of the story: Prepping isn't about just food & water, zombies and marauders, guns & ammo.... it's about being prepared for anything life throws at you.


Bushcraft skills are awesome. You, I can only store so much and pay for so much. Lately I've been thinking about how I've filled my house with stuff, but how little I actually need to survive. That's where I'm at at this point anyway.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Evidently no one but me has started drinking...lain:
> 
> "Can't drink all day unless you start in the morning!"


Slow down there, Mr Slippy. Here's to shooting straight. :vs_coffee::vs_coffee:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Here's some fodder for ya Slipster - and I'll use your words to serve it up. :devil:



Slippy said:


> Let me get this straight...Some able bodied "man" as you described, who was evidently in possession and driving a white pickup truck couldn't figure out how to change the tire so you and your friends let him off the hook and changed it for him and sent him on his way?
> 
> You thought you were being kind but you were only enabling this little fool and he learned nothing from his experience and will be continue to be a burden to others. And he will probably go on to procreate more little incompetent idiots who cannot change a damn tire.
> 
> ...


I'm with BPH on this one. You're damn straight it made them feel good, and even if that's the only 'good' thing that happened, what's wrong with that? The numbnutz wouldn't have learned anything by sitting there, on the hook or otherwise, so either way it would have done nothing to 'better this world'. And whose freakin job is that anyway? Yours? BPH's? Maybe you think it's 'everyones' job, to do what they can to help, and most of us jump at the chance to help - and if all the 'good' it does is make us feel good - so be it.
What say you? :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Annie said:


> @*Back Pack Hack*
> 
> Bushcraft skills are awesome. You, I can only store so much and pay for so much. Lately I've been thinking about how I've filled my house with stuff, but how little I actually need to survive. That's where I'm at at this point anyway.


Hi Annie! :vs_wave:

I hear ya. Those who know how, carry little; those who dont know how, carry much.

Hope life is treating you well!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> What say you? :vs_rocking_banana:


My bad,I was drinking.:vs_wave:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Slow down there, Mr Slippy. Here's to shooting straight. :vs_coffee::vs_coffee:


Did Mrs Slippy call you and ask you to say that? The old woman been bitching at me all day. :tango_face_wink:

But rest assured no shooting today! Football, NASCAR and Slippy's Award Winning Chicken and Andouille Gumbo...:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

My pappy taught me when I was but a wee little lad that when you get a new vehicle you acquaint yourself with all the particulars. Where is the jack, lug wrench, spare tire, etc. How about glancing at the OM! How about knowing at least the basics of life's little complications! I have my own equipment for such emergencies to insure I can do a simple thing like changing a tire or jumping a battery. ( Actually, I have the means to do way more then that)

I just recently got a knew truck for work and the first thing I did was perform the above basic review and transfer my road equipment from the old truck to the new. Now, I have a new company policy that dictates we call AAA for road service, which is fine, but do you think I am putting all my trust in that policy? I think not.

The basics of life man, the basics! I would have shown the fool where his equipment was and told him good luck.

And yes, I have started drinking. @Slippy made me do it. :vs_cocktail::shock:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> My bad,I was drinking.:vs_wave:


Well, if you don't want to play, that's okay. We can chase after it another time!:vs_peace:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Did Mrs Slippy call you and ask you to say that? The old woman been bitching at me all day. :tango_face_wink:
> 
> But rest assured no shooting today! Football, NASCAR and Slippy's Award Winning Chicken and Andouille Gumbo...:tango_face_grin:


Sounds fun. Enjoy! Tell Mrs Slippy hi for me. :vs_wave: When is she gonna join the forum?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MountainGirl said:


> Hi Annie! :vs_wave:
> 
> I hear ya. Those who know how, carry little; those who dont know how, carry much.
> 
> Hope life is treating you well!


Thanks, pretty good. Nice to see you around here. We need more women.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Too bad you didn't read what you wrote..Please re-read what YOU wrote. You and Your Friends changed his tire. You and Your Friends. Not the owner of the truck. You then handled the task of getting the tire up to pressure. Not the owner of the truck.


OK, let's talk about reading comprehension.

I did not 'get handed' the task of adding air to the tire. I saw the spare was low, and I had the means to solve the problem. Pulling a 12v air compressor out of my truch hopefully taught him he should be tooled up the same way.



Slippy said:


> I KNOW you are a PREPARED PERSON but in this case, your preparadness helped an incompetent but otherwise able person.


OK, so what IS this mans' story? The fact he was driving a truck and got a flat somehow makes him totally capable? Well, perhaps that's not the whole story. Maybe back in '68, his dad told his mom he was going to the store for cigarettes and never came back. To make ends meet, his mom had to become a stripper. His dad wasn't around to teach him how to hunt and how to whittle, how to work and play a tune on the fiddle. No fine wife and old fiddle, no cakes on the griddle. And life definitely wasn't a funny, funny riddle.

By 14, he was in a gang, holding up likker stores and boosting cars. By 18, his rap sheet was as long as your arm. After spending the first 20 years of his adult life incarcerated, perhaps he decided to turn his life around. He attended classes while behind bars, earned his GED, got an early release for becoming a model prisoner, and was given a new suit and a sawbuck just a year ago.

He started his adult life 'outside the wall' by lying on an employment application about being a felon to become a tender for a brick-mason crew. After 6 months, the opportunity came up to become the company's runner.... driving the truck hither and yon delivering an extra bag of mortar to one job, a saw blade to another, some brick ties to the job in the next town. This could've have been the very first flat tire he's ever seen with his own eyes. And he's only held a valid DL for the past 3 months.

Or perhaps he's like Benny from LA Law.



Slippy said:


> Because of your kindness and competency but lack of tough love skill, you enabled a snowflake to continue on his aimless flight through life.


So according to you, I should have stood there are berated him for not knowing such a basic skill? "Look, you dumb [email protected](k.... can't you even change a [email protected](king tire? What are you... 10? Jeezuz.... I can't help an imbecile like that! Get out of my way, dirt-clod.... I got s&ît to do....."

Like what skills should everyone know? Are you now the arbitrator of what skills make a man? I don't think so. If I stood on a street corner and asked every passerby what skill a person should have, I'd have a list that would include things YOU don't know. We're all ignorant... just in different areas.



Slippy said:


> (BPH; Go with me on this, it makes for good Forum fodder! :devil


Seems some people need to be taught how to love and to give just a little.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Thanks, pretty good. Nice to see you around here. We need more women.


That's what I keep saying!!!! We need more women!!!! :devil:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> We need more women.


Oh, I'm not going to fall for that--again.

My brother's girl friend followed me home, darn near made my apartment a permanent place to stay.

She's been here *for over 40 years*, when do these women ever decide to go home?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> The other day, I met with a good friend for lunch. I arrived at the cafe well before he and his wife arrived. As I pulled into the parking lot, I noticed a middle-aged man coming out and getting into a white pickup. I didn't think much of it as I parked next to a large panel van that was parked between him and me.
> 
> After sitting for half an hour inside, my friends arrived and we spent a good hour having lunch, then solving all the world's problem over refills of iced tea. As we were getting ready to leave, his wife started looking out the window at something. I realized this was the same guy I had seen coming out of the cafe when I pulled in. Apparently, he had a flat and was trying to change it.
> 
> ...


Nice good deed yall did. All old codgers need road side assitance and toll free number lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Sounds fun. Enjoy! Tell Mrs Slippy hi for me. :vs_wave: When is she gonna join the forum?


Slippy Famous Award Winning Gumbo starts with Andouille Sausage and Chicken Thighs Browned in a Porcelin Cast Iron Pot and the Drippings Saved







Make the Roux out of the Drippings







Add the Trinity of Onions, Peppers and Celery







And De-Glaze the Pot to capture all the great flavors







Add chicken and sausage, spices and cook for a couple of hours








EnJOY!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, let's talk about reading comprehension.
> 
> I did not 'get handed' the task of adding air to the tire. I saw the spare was low, and I had the means to solve the problem. Pulling a 12v air compressor out of my truch hopefully taught him he should be tooled up the same way.
> 
> ...


HandLed not handed! :vs_laugh: But anyhoo, I'm sincerely sorry that I worked you up so much. You are a good dude and I think you are also a funny and knowledgeable guy! Didn't mean to make you mad.

Hugs and Kisses!:vs_love:

Your friend,

Slippy!:vs_wave:


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Let me tell you a story about children and teaching them. When my son reached driving age and decided he wanted a car instead of video games. His expectation was his mother and I would take him down the street to the dealer and let him pick something out, like his friends parents. Surprise my first questions was what do you need a car for? He told me I want to run around with my friends, after I stopped laughing. I told him he needs to get a job to pay for it and his mother and I would help him. He went to flipping burger after work for a few weeks riding his ten speed to work. One fine day he came in and said you and mom said you would help me get a car. 

I told him jump in the truck and well go pick it up. He got in excitement wearing him out. We drove down the block 4 houses wear there was forlorn LTD II sitting in the driveway. I told him there you go do you have your money? Yes but, that ain't what I want. I told him do you want to walk or ride? He said ride. Ok the owner wants $100.00 but I have it on good authority that he will take $75.00 go get it. 

He goes in pays for it and comes out with the keys. I watch him jump excited drive, then the look of bewilderment when it don't run. He walks up to the truck and says dad can you give me a jump? Then I tell him it needs more then a jump. Get some of your friends and push it up to the house and we'll look it over.

They push it up to the house and I'm standing there waiting. It rolls in the driveway and he assumes this is the part where dad fixes it for him. He says how long will it take you to fix it? I need to run with my friends. I tell him go ahead and run with your friends but I'm not fixing this you are. If you don't have this steaming pile running within a week I'm calling the junk yard to come get it.

He decides it's more important to grab dad while he has time to help him fix it then run with his friends. We make a list of parts. Run up to the auto parts store. He sets the parts on the counter and it's about fifty bucks. I say pay the man. We get home and he gets my tools and sets everything up. I walk over and get my lawn chair and say you need to do ABC first. Sit down in my lawn chair. He get working away then comes to a stop again. What do I do now? Do DEF. He finally gets the car running. I tell him clean everything up and lets eat dinner.

At dinner he asks his mother and I when are we gonna help with the cost of the car? I looked at him and said I just gave you about 15 hrs. of my 20+ years of knowledge and experience. He wasn't happy then but now 20 yrs later he thanks me for those lessons. I wishes he would have worked with me more.

I guess the moral of the story is I will very seldom just do things for people. I am always available to teach people.


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Slippy Famous Award Winning Gumbo starts with Andouille Sausage and Chicken Thighs Browned in a Porcelin Cast Iron Pot and the Drippings Saved
> View attachment 100029
> 
> Make the Roux out of the Drippings
> ...


Slippy, that looks good.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Slippy Famous Award Winning Gumbo starts with Andouille Sausage and Chicken Thighs Browned in a Porcelin Cast Iron Pot and the Drippings Saved
> View attachment 100029
> 
> Make the Roux out of the Drippings
> ...


Yum yum. Thats a favorite food group for us Cajones at heart. We usually stick a few shrimps in our portion but know we all do it different down in the swamps. lol.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

IMO, skill and knowledge are the most important prep.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, I'm not going to fall for that--again.
> 
> My brother's girl friend followed me home, darn near made my apartment a permanent place to stay.
> 
> She's been here *for over 40 years*, when do these women ever decide to go home?


You mean to say you stole your bro's girlfriend? _Way to go! _Forty years is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Marica said:


> Slippy, that looks good.


After a few decades, my recipe has been applauded by Cajun and ******* folk from Appalachicola, FL to Anahuac National Wildlife Refuge, TX. :tango_face_smile:



bigwheel said:


> Yum yum. Thats a favorite food group for us Cajones at heart. We usually stick a few shrimps in our portion but know we all do it different down in the swamps. lol.


I used to boil me up some shrimp and add it to the Gumbo but Mrs S seems to have a negative affinity toward the little crustaceans for some odd reason...like I've said, little Ms Princess gets what she wants up around Slippy Lodge!lain:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Commonsense stuff for even a grade school-er in some generation . But for current generation and problem to large to over come even with google. I would bet cash money my sons or daughter at 11 without ever seeing that type of van before would have figured out how to get it down and changed.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

You know to me it's odd that there are these people out in this world, now mind you my work truck is a fully stocked utility bed, but I did not obtain that from being one of these clueless individuals. I mean even personal vehicles, my wife's included we have our vehicle kits, from changing a tire to jump starts and most of the common issues faced on the road. Granted a vehicle in better condition always helps, but it is what it is. 

Now mind you I was raised on the ' have to handle it yourself ' mindset, this may or may not include a family member or buddy who's along, this means handling not only the situation you're currently in but situations you could be entering and handling yourself, which I believe too many people neglect. A few instances that come to mind 

A surveyor on a rather remote job site was a diabetic, did not have insulin with him, had it not been for an all too forgetful laborer who forgot his lunch pale the surveyor would have laid out there all night and died ( I would assume ). But I mean there's a reason for the 911 stickers inside your hardhat, and there was no reason for him not to have any in his vehicle. We thought he was dead, called 911 and later learned he was a diabetic who did not have enough insulin. 

A former neighbor and incredibly close friend of the family's died in a house fire, it was at night with no smoke detectors, I mean that speaks for itself. 

Some of my wife's friends and or coworkers who believe their dog will save them during a home invasion, thus no need for a firearm or home security system. 

To me it's baffling these overlooked things, that are neglected by the vast majority of people, I fully understand certain things you're having a bad day and whatever happens, but these common core things that should be drilled into our heads merely thrown to the wayside. In the first two weeks of going out steady with me my wife learned two things; how to a shoot and how to change a tire. 

Maybe it's a morbid thing to say, but a global S.H.T.F scenario might not be the worst thing for this God forsaken chunk of rock. Darwinism. After all; look at what our world has come to, we've forgotten the men and women who built this country, the work ethic and moral code that went along with that. It's more common to see skinny jeans than Carhartts, more " men " drinking these organic soy lattes with non-this and non-that and less who know how to run a chainsaw or what grease and oil feel like in a cut. Callouses are almost extinct, even in my profession you're seeing more and more of these punk kids who think they can drill because they can run an over sized X-box controller from inside their car if it's raining, they can barely lift an end of a drill steel let alone a whole one. This world has become institutionalized to believe that modern conveniences which come from their phones will forever exist, it'd be staggering to see how FEW existed after a year without electricity alone, God help them if there's something else out there.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, I'm not going to fall for that--again.
> 
> My brother's girl friend followed me home, darn near made my apartment a permanent place to stay.
> 
> She's been here *for over 40 years*, when do these women ever decide to go home?


I'm guessing she's a red-head.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> ...like I've said, little Ms Princess gets what she wants up around Slippy Lodge!lain:


As she should! :angel:
I bet she works hard keeping you in line!! :vs-kiss:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Grinch2 said:


> You know to me it's odd that there are these people out in this world, now mind you my work truck is a fully stocked utility bed, but I did not obtain that from being one of these clueless individuals. I mean even personal vehicles, my wife's included we have our vehicle kits, from changing a tire to jump starts and most of the common issues faced on the road. Granted a vehicle in better condition always helps, but it is what it is.
> 
> Now mind you I was raised on the ' have to handle it yourself ' mindset, this may or may not include a family member or buddy who's along, this means handling not only the situation you're currently in but situations you could be entering and handling yourself, which I believe too many people neglect. A few instances that come to mind
> 
> ...


Excellent post.
It used to be just us 'crazies' thought about these things, what would happen, etc.

Nice to see it here as well:

https://www.foxnews.com/opinion/newt-gingrich-electromagnetic-pulse-attack

"One Second After" - should be required reading, imo.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> As she should! :angel:
> I bet she works hard keeping you in line!! :vs-kiss:


I like to tell this story that sums up my relationship with Mrs S. Way back when our sons were small, a number of families with small children assembled at my brothers house for a long weekend. Tensions were running a bit high with about 9 kids under 10 years old and some Mommies that were more on the spoiled princess side than the prepared side if you know what I mean.

Anyway, Sunday rolled around the hostess, my SIL had an outing planned for everyone, 8 adults and the kids. I saw disaster written all over it and so did Mrs S. She looked at me and said, "Slip, why don't you stay here, watch some NASCAR and put some BBQ on the grill and have a few cold ones!"

The other Dads looked at their wives and the little bitches all gave them the stink eye, which said, YOU'RE COMING WETHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT!

A few hours later, I was drinking beer, BBQ'ing and watching NASCAr while the rest of our group as hot, sweaty and bitching and moaning. Every child hated the outing and the Mom's all came home, (except for Mrs S) pissed at their husbands.

The guys all came outside and congregated at the Smoker and not a word was exchanged except for each of them tipped their beers to me, an acknowledgment of the newfound Respect for the relationship that me and Mrs S have.

She has never bitched at me to do something I don't want to do and neither have I about her.

It works for us.:vs_love:


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> I like to tell this story that sums up my relationship with Mrs S. Way back when our sons were small, a number of families with small children assembled at my brothers house for a long weekend. Tensions were running a bit high with about 9 kids under 10 years old and some Mommies that were more on the spoiled princess side than the prepared side if you know what I mean.
> 
> Anyway, Sunday rolled around the hostess, my SIL had an outing planned for everyone, 8 adults and the kids. I saw disaster written all over it and so did Mrs S. She looked at me and said, "Slip, why don't you stay here, watch some NASCAR and put some BBQ on the grill and have a few cold ones!"
> 
> ...


And that right there is proof your Mrs S deserves any little thing she wants! True keeper, her. As are you.
Damn! it's nice to know there's excellent folks in the world!!
I know you folks don't wander up this way, but you'd both be welcome at our fire, anytime. :vs_moon:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> And that right there is proof your Mrs S deserves any little thing she wants! True keeper, her. As are you.
> Damn! it's nice to know there's excellent folks in the world!!
> I know you folks don't wander up this way, but you'd both be welcome at our fire, anytime. :vs_moon:


Thank you Ma'am!

We love Slippy Lodge and what we have built. If for some reason socialist nonsense encroaches on us, we would sell our pride and joy and if we ever did, Wyoming, Montana or Northern Idaho would be our destination. We would love to hang by the fire with y'all and share some whisky and stories!

Mrs S would be a hit with her cute little Scarlett O'hara accent! This, I shit you not!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Years ago, I had a 69 Dodge Dart 6-cyl. Reliable as they made back then. 

I kept lots of mechanic tools in the trunk (most in a GI ammo box) and socket sets 1/4-1/2", jumper cables, electric lantern. Spare insulated wires, spark plugs , points, jumper wires, a few 6 X 6 " cutoffs for kribbing, a distributor, a bigger bumper jack from a chrysler 300 that would lift the whole rear of the car 2' clear of the ground, a few cutoff 10" wide boards ~ 4' long, a 6-ton bottle jack, carboard box collapsed so I could lie underneath in snow/mud. Spare fan belt/radiator hoses. Duct/electrical tape. Hose clamps mechanics wire/coathangers. 4-way lug wrench, spare tire, tire plugs, electric air pump. Rubber tubing to fit fuel lines. A motorcycle gas tank w/2-gal of gas. Gallon of antifreeze. Bungee cords. 15' of 5/16" chain, comealong. 

How did these come in handy? Being a poor young man without AAA coverage?

1) Dead fuel pump. I hooked up the motorcycle fuel tank on the roof, with bungee cords, and gravity fed the carberator. 2-gal was ~40 miles

2) Came home from college a wicked night with sub-zero after a sloppy snow. I stopped at local watering hole and closing I left. When I started car, wiring under hood began to smoke!!!! I opened hood to see wires melting/glowing and took a 1/2" wrench to - battery terminal. The main wiring at the firewall had been infused with sloppy salt water and shorted. How to get Home? Took off + battery terminal so shorted electrics were offline. Ran a jumper to coil from bat+, then jumped starter with a screwdriver (they were nice on firewall, not like GMs); up and running, but no lights.
Disconceted headlights to firewall shorts, just a plug, then two more jumpers from Bat to lights. Car running, lights on, got home.

3) Deer hunting in the Dart. Deep snow then rain with a freeze. Wanted to hunt a top of a mountain. Could access from high side but no plowed roads, but packed by snowmobile trails, bottom side no 4WD could get up frozen icy hill. We started at the top. Packed snowmobile trails supported the Dart, went well until there was a spot with water running underneath frozen trail. We jacked up the Dart, put down the boards and drove out. We got to hunting spot on downhill side of mountain, parked/hunted, no luck. It had got colder and snowed a 4" fresh fluff by dark. It was all downhill on packed trails for us. We passed many hunters who had 4WDs, parked WAY DOWN going home. They could not believe it? How did you get a Dart up here? We laughed, told them the Dart went right UP the mountain this morning.......


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> After a few decades, my recipe has been applauded by Cajun and ******* folk from Appalachicola, FL to Anahuac National Wildlife Refuge, TX. :tango_face_smile:
> 
> I used to boil me up some shrimp and add it to the Gumbo but Mrs S seems to have a negative affinity toward the little crustaceans for some odd reason...like I've said, little Ms Princess gets what she wants up around Slippy Lodge!lain:


Hey...as folks would say in Wilbarger County..some of us aint really hen pecked we just got hen house ways...lol. Some of the best store bought gumbo I got around here was a local Restaurant which made a wicked batch that didnt use a roux. I immediately got the impression it was not an essential ingredient. You know at the big Gumbo contests down around Layfayette..they send around the Roux Police to make sure all the participants are using a roux. That could be considered a clue in some jurisdictions. lol. A double Shot of Tonys Instant Roux works for us psudo Cajuns. lol. Now do you de slime the Okry are do yall like the slick texrture of those who forget that step? Or maybe the green things are sliced japs. Its hard to say. You might should let Mrs. Slippy take the pics lol.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Hey...as folks would say in Wilbarger County..some of us aint really hen pecked we just got hen house ways...lol. Some of the best store bought gumbo I got around here was a local Restaurant which made a wicked batch that didnt use a roux. I immediately got the impression it was not an essential ingredient. You know at the big Gumbo contests down around Layfayette..they send around the Roux Police to make sure all the participants are using a roux. That could be considered a clue in some jurisdictions. lol. A double Shot of Tonys Instant Roux works for us psudo Cajuns. lol. Now do you de slime the Okry are do yall like the slick texrture of those who forget that step? Or maybe the green things are sliced japs. Its hard to say. You might should let Mrs. Slippy take the pics lol.


Glad you axed...most non-gumbo makers have no clue as to how to stiffen up the conglomeration of goodness.

I use, of course, Home Grown Okra with a shot or 4 of Tony's Gumbo File...secret ingredient be Sassafras!

















The secret is to add the Okra about 30 minutes before you serve and the Gumbo File periodically throughout the cooking process. Making gumbo is an art and a science!

Mrs Slippy knows to keep out the kitchen when the magic is being concocted...whatever that means! HA!:vs_smile:

PS; I had to teach some of them transplants down around St. Tammany and Tangipahoa Parish how to stiffen up the Gumbo nice and proper!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Another 1969 Dart story when I was in college.......

Back then I really didn't like Volkswagens ...except I met a girl who owned a 70 beetle. She was real cool in a hippy way but also ate meat/fish, hunted/fished, decent cook, put up with me. Her Volks was a POS. I never worked on one but learned how quick; learned how to change motors, replaced those peskey crankshaft oil seals and rebuild them. She was happy so was I.

I lived far from campus and ran across a Volks waif DOA at side of road. I offered to help as I had my tools. She was a bit "hippy bitchy" if you can understand that , from a man offering help in a Dart. As leaving she said O.K.

Turns out car had gas in clean fuel filter, carb pumped gas but no spark.

Many types of type I volks distributors but this works on most any thing with point ignition. 

Points were burnt and closed. I took some sandpaper and smoothed them. A matchbook cover is ~ proper gap for anything with points (0.015-0.020"), set point gap. 

Now you need to set timing. Most good hippys back then had rolling papers, and something to roll......... If you turn an engine to it's static timing mark, points should just open, usually done with an electric device. Lacking the fancy electric device, put the engine where the static timing should be, put a rolling paper between the point contacts, turn the distributor until the rolling paper just pulls out. Lock down distributor. 

When I have done this on all engines I checked later with good equipment, timing has been ~1-2 degrees of correct.

The Hippy girl said thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

you know that Gumbo I really liked from the Cafe called for Farmers Brothers Coffee Brand of File Gumbo and Tomater sauce...know that makes it Norleans Style but it still tasted good. I was always taught file powder was sassafras leaves but that stuff was loaded up with all kinds of things..including tea..garlic..onion powder blah blah blah. It wasnt how I was taught what was supposed to be in it. Here is a copy and paste from a few years ago. 

Mack's Steak and Seafood Creole Gumbo
There is a restaurant down here called "Mack's Steaks and Seafood Grill" (or similar). They make the best Gumbo I ever ate in my life. I got this recipe off of em using some strong arm techniques. Sorry to repoat it do not require a roux...and if you want to use oleo Margarine for the grease ration it works best to chill it overnight and peel off the hard greasy stuff which accumulates on top the next day..otherwise it make you burp grease for two days. Thinking of using peanut oil next time. Now I tweak the heck out of it..using mostly skinless and boneless chicken thighs..smoked sausage and shrimp for the meats. I always put a bunch of deslimed okry in there too. Gumbo without Okry is like bread without butter to me. This is for the small batch minus the tweaks. Use Minor's Brand shrimp base to make the stock. The Farmer Brothers Coffee Company Gumbo File can be hard to find..but it got some stuff in there other than sassafras leaves..I ghuarantee.

bigwheel

Mack's Gumbo (half small version)

1 1/2 T cayenne
1 1/2 T paprika
1 T salt
1/2 T white pepper
1/2 T black pepper
1/2 T thyme
1/2 T oregano
3 bay leaves crumbled
1 1/8 lb margarine
3/8 quarts chopped onions
3/8 quarts chopped celery
3/8 quarts chopped bell pepper
1/2 cup +1 T. Gumbo File (Farmer Bros. Coffee Company brand)
3 T tobasco sauce
1 T minced garlic
3 1/4 cup tomato sauce
1 1/2 lbs. crab meat
3 dozen oysters
2 lbs 51/60 shrimp
1 gallon seafood stock

1. Prepare meats
2. Combine seasonings in bowl
3. In large stock pot melt margarine over med heat and sautee veggies.
4. Turn heat to high and stir in gumbo file, tobasco, garlic and seasoning
mix. Cook 6 mins. stirring constantly.
5. Reduce heat to medium and stir in tomato sauce. Cook 5 mins. stirring
constantly scraping bottom of pan.
6. Add stock and bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer 45 to 60 mins.
stirring occasionally.
7. Pour into hotel pans and reduce to 140 within 4 hours.
8. Store in covered container.

Service: Warm to 165 for 15 seconds within 4 hours for service.
Method: When ready to serve bring to a rapid boil, lower heat to simmer, and add the seafood. Immediately cover the pot and turn off the heat and let pot stand covered for 6-10 mins. Hold at 140 minimum.
__________________


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Another 1969 Dart story when I was in college.......

Back then I really didn't like Volkswagens ...except I met a girl who owned a 70 beetle. She was real cool in a hippy way but also ate meat/fish, hunted/fished, decent cook, put up with me. Her Volks was a POS. I never worked on one but learned how quick; learned how to change motors, replaced those peskey crankshaft oil seals and rebuild them. She was happy so was I.

I lived far from campus and ran across a Volks waif DOA at side of road. I offered to help as I had my tools. She was a bit "hippy bitchy" if you can understand that , from a man offering help in a Dart. As leaving she said O.K.

Turns out car had gas in clean fuel filter, carb pumped gas but no spark.

Many types of type I volks distributors but this works on most any thing with point ignition. 

Points were burnt and closed. I took some sandpaper and smoothed them. A matchbook cover is ~ proper gap for anything with points (0.015-0.020"), set point gap. 

Now you need to set timing. Most good hippys back then had rolling papers, and something to roll......... If you turn an engine to it's static timing mark, points should just open, usually done with an electric device. Lacking the fancy electric device, put the engine where the static timing should be, put a rolling paper between the point contacts, turn the distributor until the rolling paper just pulls out. Lock down distributor. 

When I have done this on all engines I checked later with good equipment, timing has been ~1-2 degrees of correct.

The Hippy girl said thanks.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The Lord gave us Japs to make Cars and Germans to make guns..Eyetalians make pasta. The sooner folks realize this the happier everybody weill be.


----------

